# 9 seconds of Beethoven?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Edmund Morris, in his marvelous bio on Beethoven, mentions a piano bagatelle by LvB that's *"over in just nine seconds."* 

Does anyone know what work this is?

I have the DG Complete Beethoven Edition and the shortest bagatelle I could fine is Op. 119/10 in A. It last 13 seconds. Perhaps Edmund is referring to a faster version of this same work? 

BTW, the record for the absolute shortest work by LvB has to be: *WoO 173: Hol' euch der Teufel! B'hüt' euch Gott! - (1819)*. It's a secular song that's over in 12 seconds.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My Dog Has Fleas is the shortest song I know.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's indeed Op.119 No. 10.
Here it lasts mere 7 seconds -


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigshot said:


> My Dog Has Fleas is the shortest song I know.


There are shorter (though I'm not sure if they're much better) songs...


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> I think it's indeed Op.119 No. 10.
> Here it lasts mere 7 seconds -


Yep, that's the one! Just got played faster 

My Dog Has Fleas is pretty short, but I think it's longer than 12 seconds, no?


----------

